# Vermillion?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wondering how it will fish for Monday? Should be free of ice and slush right? a buddy of mine and I are going somewhere Monday... and what has everyone been catching them on there? we only get out once or twice a year... any info would be greatly appreciated!
thanks 
Mike


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alot of the river still has ice shelves and down low its locked up good

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

we hit it on the upstream today with all the holes open,,, picking off fish here and there on pink sacks and single eggs


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

went on monday the 11th with nothing to show! Water was on the rise with about 1 ft of visibility... saw one come up through some rapids right when we got there... just wondering what you local guys would think about tomorrow morning... Looks like it might be good by morning... My buddy and I suck at steelhead fishing and just looking for the best place to go! lol... I like the V there seems to be a lot of nice holes and runs all throughout the river... we have only been there twice so we don't know much about it... we have been going for 4 years now usually only once or twice a year and only have 2 fish to show for it and I caught both within a half hour of each other.... any tips would be much appreciated... we are spin guys and have fresh eggs but I don't have any experience fishing eggs either... I tied them up off the female I caught in Jan. Thanks for any help!
Mike


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

From what I see from the gauges, I would tie some big sacs...visibility will not be very good.


----------

